# How acurate is the Seachem PH Alert ?



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi Guys

I just started to cycle my new 29Gl fish tank a few days ago. And today I installed an ammonia and Ph alerts from seachem. Ammonia alert shows 0 but Ph alert shows that my ph is over 8.2, which is very high. The only things I have in the tank are AC50 filter (brand new, with exception of intake exception that I moved from my friends old filter) to which I just moved a used media from my AC20 that is running in my cycled 10Gl tank to start getting bacteria to the water. And the only other thinks I have there is the brand new gravel (mix of natural one and painted blue color one) and peace of used drift wood that I've got from my friend. I can not figure out why my ph is too high and any help will be appreciated.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

I've limited experience with the pH Alert product as I've seen it used in someones tank before. My understanding from them and from my experience with the ammonia alert is that a more stable reading occurs many hours later if you've done any water changes. I know with the ammonia alert it can take 5-6hrs before you get a stable reading.

I would suggest using a water test kit if you want more immediate readings. I do know some gravel can raise the pH. You can buffer the pH if you want with some more driftwood in the tank or use peat to bring the pH down slowly.


----------

